# Can I repress broken Studio Fix Powder??



## Kirsty (Feb 19, 2010)

I hit pan on my Studio Fix Powder a few weeks ago. and ever since then it keept cracking & tiny bits kept breaking off from the centre outwards..Well today I opened it & it had all crumbled into tiny pieces.

Can I repress it back in with alcohol..Does that work for anything expect eyeshadows?

I don't know what to do with it. Theres quite a lot left! enough to keep me going for a month or so. 

Let me know your ideas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Sorry if this has been asked, nothing came up on search)


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 19, 2010)

I know that with matte eyeshadows, blushes, and  pigments it is VERY hard to press/repress since matte powders dont bind together as well as other textures, and alcohol/moisture seems to ruin it. I tried pressing a shattered Veluxe eyeshadow and it became unusable, and I aso repressed a matte blush and I had to scratch off all the product the alcohol had touched.

I would refrain from trying to press it, but if you have nothing to lose go ahead and try it and let us know what happens! If you're not willing to risk ruining it, get a Bare Escentuals empty loose powder compact?


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 19, 2010)

i wouldn't suggest it with put in in an empty jar and use it as loose powder


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 20, 2010)

^That's what I did when I used Studio Fix Powder back in the day.


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks Bunny, that helps a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will have to use it as a loose powder..Its just gonna be a pain to use on the go.


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_Thanks Bunny, that helps a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will have to use it as a loose powder..Its just gonna be a pain to use on the go._

 
on the go?  please don't tell me you're reapplying this throughout the day?  if so, this is strongly not recommended. just an fyi.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 21, 2010)

Why isn't it recommended to reapply studio fix throughout the day? I always reapply my fix and it's so fine always


----------



## enfusraye (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_on the go?  please don't tell me you're reapplying this throughout the day?  if so, this is strongly not recommended. just an fyi._

 
I'm curious too - why isn't this good? I reapply mine after lunch on my t-zone and chin during the week!


----------



## erine1881 (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Why isn't it recommended to reapply studio fix throughout the day? I always reapply my fix and it's so fine always _

 
because its a foundation, and a full coverage at that!, and touching up isn't recommended with foundations.  you can touch up with blot powder, SSPP or MSFN.  those are the only products recommeneded to touch up with throughtout the day without the possibility of product caking up.  

that's one thing that we have all been told about SF-not to touch up with it.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 21, 2010)

I touch up with Fix Foundation and I look fabulous all day. But I do tell most customers to touch up with the other powders unless they want really full coverage.


----------



## enfusraye (Feb 22, 2010)

I def touchup using a 187 brush in my oily areas and it's just fine


----------



## *JJ* (Feb 24, 2010)

i still find it weird that studio fix is considered foundation, and full coverage at that. i've been using it daily for 6 years, to me it's just...a powder.
not sure if that made sense..


----------



## Brittany88 (Feb 26, 2010)

I didn't know it shouldn't be reapplied either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I usually reapply it to my nose and chin at lunch time to to get rid of that "afternoon glow." I guess I'm taking my MSFN with me from now on. Which means I need to find a brush...


----------



## Kirsty (Feb 26, 2010)

You can use the sponge from your Studio Fix to apply the MSFN, it gives a better coverage too. Just wash it first (or buy a new one). But if you are happy re-applying Studio Fix go ahead, its your face.


----------

